# BLUE Wilderness Small Breed Anyone???



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

I finally found kibble Chloe loves - BLUE Wilderness Small Breed. Of course she rathers a mix with soft food, but this but she will happily eat this kibble without the soft food mixture. Since I've been feeding her this, her stool has been very soft and sometimes watery!!! This is 100% grain free Blue Wilderness Small Breed, Holistic, Natural Evolutionary Diet with LifeSource Bits. Anyone have this problem and any comments about this food?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness is actually a pretty good food ingredient wise. It is one of maybe three foods that can be purchased at Petsmart/Petco that I would even consider buying.

How long of a transition did you do from her old food to the Wilderness? Chloe may need a longer transition period. One other guess is that this food is very high in protein, at 36%. It may be too much for her...something with around 30% may be easier on her system, or something with less fat may help. It's really hard to say.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I alternate with several brands of kibble. Blue Wilderness small breed is one of them. My pups do fine on it. They do however get tired of it after a while, which is why I alternate between Blue, Natural Balance and Earthborn.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

My Pepper didn't care for it, so we had to return it.....she gets kinda picky from time to time, though.


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Chloe is doing much better on this food but now I'm wondering if its OK to feed her this if it's got so much protein. Will it hurt anything? Is she missing out on other nutrients? I mix this with Wellness Grain Free 95% Lamb but I really need to research this because I didn't know when I bought it, but this is to be used as a topper or mixer, not just food.


----------

